#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Гуру йога

## Сурья

Существует ли гуру йога на Будду Амитабху?Если существует, где можно посмотреть текст этой практики?

----------


## Кузьмич

А как Вы это себе представляете? (С)

----------


## Таб Шераб

Есть разные варианты практики Амитабхи,в разных традициях.Любой Йидам,в сути,это проявление ламы,так что можно назвать это гуру-йогой.Но как и любая практика ваджраяны она требует посвящения от квалифицированного учителя.

----------

Kit (11.04.2015)

----------


## Kit

Из простого и более-менее доступного, можете попробовать почитать длинную молитву перерождения в Девачен, этот текст может выступить для вас Гуру-Йогой Амитабхи (за текстом в личку). Если будет возможность, лучше получить на нее устную передачу, а еще лучше получить ванг Амитабхи (кстати в Москве скоро будут давать)
И, как уже верно подметил Таб Шераб, в Гуру-Йоге главное это не какой-то определенный текст, а воззрение неотделимости Гуру от проявления Самбхогакаи. Если такое воззрение присутствует, то можно просто созерцать в уме образ Будды Амитабхи, читать его мантру, и осознавать неотделимость его ума от ума Гуру и вашего ума.

----------

Chhyu Dorje (12.04.2015), Joy (15.04.2015), Сурья (12.04.2015)

----------


## Амир

> Существует ли гуру йога на Будду Амитабху?Если существует, где можно посмотреть текст этой практики?


В буддийской традиции передача осуществляется от учителя к ученику и соответственно гуру - "носитель традиции" получил передачи от линии приемственности, которая идёт прямиком от просветлённых Будд. Соответственно Ваш Гуру и есть та дверца, за которой находится ВСЯ линия преемственности и выполняя гуру - йогу вашей традиции Вы обретаете связь со всеми Буддами, включая Будду Амитабху.

----------


## Сурья

> А как Вы это себе представляете? (С)


Есть текст гуру йоги на Падмасамбхаву, примерно так я её себе и представляю  :Wink:

----------


## Нико

> Есть текст гуру йоги на Падмасамбхаву, примерно так я её себе и представляю


Сомневаюсь, что есть текст гуру-йоги Амитабхи. Практика Амитабхи обычно связана с молитвой о перерождении в чистой земле Дэвачен. Но, как было указано выше, ничто не мешает во время совершения такой практике молиться своему гуру в облике Амитабхи.

----------


## Сурья

> Есть разные варианты практики Амитабхи,в разных традициях.Любой Йидам,в сути,это проявление ламы,так что можно назвать это гуру-йогой.Но как и любая практика ваджраяны она требует посвящения от квалифицированного учителя.


Все слишком зациклились на учителях,как бараны повторяют друг за другом одно и тоже(ничего личного, это я в общем ситуацию описываю :Smilie: .Нормальный учитель никогда никуда не поедет ,а уж тем более в Россию.Да  и  в буддийских традиционных регионах учителей(действительно УЧИТЕЛЕЙ т.е.реализованных) очень сложно найти.Например у некоторых махасиддхов вообще не было учителя,ничего обошлись как то.Если уже и принимать учителя, то принимать реализованную личность, а не слушать рассказы тех, кто не имеет никакого собственного опыта, например в той же махамудре, а имеет только книжное знание.Я книжку и без благословения такого "учителя" прочитать могу.  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Все слишком зациклились на учителях,как бараны повторяют друг за другом одно и тоже(ничего личного, это я в общем ситуацию описываю.Нормальный учитель никогда никуда не поедет ,а уж тем более в Россию.


 :Cool:

----------

Aion (12.04.2015)

----------


## Сурья

> Из простого и более-менее доступного, можете попробовать почитать длинную молитву перерождения в Девачен, этот текст может выступить для вас Гуру-Йогой Амитабхи (за текстом в личку). Если будет возможность, лучше получить на нее устную передачу, а еще лучше получить ванг Амитабхи (кстати в Москве скоро будут давать)
> И, как уже верно подметил Таб Шераб, в Гуру-Йоге главное это не какой-то определенный текст, а воззрение неотделимости Гуру от проявления Самбхогакаи. Если такое воззрение присутствует, то можно просто созерцать в уме образ Будды Амитабхи, читать его мантру, и осознавать неотделимость его ума от ума Гуру и вашего ума.


У вас глубокое понимание дхармы,я сейчас практикую следующим образом:Прибежище,Бодхичитта,четыре безмерных,особая бодхичитта,после этого абсолютная гуру йога("в состоянии несотворённой всеосновы мой ум свободный от цепляний, это совершенно чистая дхармакайя свободная от умопостроений")

----------


## Kit

Даже "абсолютную гуру-йогу" нужно у кого-то получить.... Осталось нормального такого реализованного махасиддху найти...  :Wink:

----------


## Сурья

> Из простого и более-менее доступного, можете попробовать почитать длинную молитву перерождения в Девачен, этот текст может выступить для вас Гуру-Йогой Амитабхи (за текстом в личку). Если будет возможность, лучше получить на нее устную передачу, а еще лучше получить ванг Амитабхи (кстати в Москве скоро будут давать)
> И, как уже верно подметил Таб Шераб, в Гуру-Йоге главное это не какой-то определенный текст, а воззрение неотделимости Гуру от проявления Самбхогакаи. Если такое воззрение присутствует, то можно просто созерцать в уме образ Будды Амитабхи, читать его мантру, и осознавать неотделимость его ума от ума Гуру и вашего ума.


Кстати насчёт молитвы, я не вижу в них никакого смысла.Чтобы созерцать в уме Будду Амитабху, необходимо сначала визуализировать его образ,я много раз пытался что либо визуализировать ничего не получается.А созерцать и одновременно повторять мантру, это извините абсурд,ум не может одновременно ухватить два обьекта,можно либо созерцать либо удерживать ум на словах мантры.Можно правда начитывать мантру и смотреть на изображение Будды Амитабхи,но при этом ум всё равно должен быть удержан на чём то одном из этого,второй обьект будет второстепенным.

----------


## Таб Шераб

Непонятно зачем вы задаёте вопросы,если ответы вам не нужны :Smilie: 

Таков путь ваджраяны:"Как из песка невозможно выжать масло,так же без посвящения невозможно достичь реализации."

----------

Kit (11.04.2015), Нико (11.04.2015), Чагна Дордже (11.04.2015)

----------


## ullu

Бывает же.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Все слишком зациклились на учителях,как бараны повторяют друг за другом одно и тоже(ничего личного, это я в общем ситуацию описываю.Нормальный учитель никогда никуда не поедет ,а уж тем более в Россию.Да  и  в буддийских традиционных регионах учителей(действительно УЧИТЕЛЕЙ т.е.реализованных) очень сложно найти.Например у некоторых махасиддхов вообще не было учителя,ничего обошлись как то.Если уже и принимать учителя, то принимать реализованную личность, а не слушать рассказы тех, кто не имеет никакого собственного опыта, например в той же махамудре, а имеет только книжное знание.Я книжку и без благословения такого "учителя" прочитать могу.


Дык Амитабха не личность. Если хотите гуруежить по крупному, такие вещи надо понимать.

----------


## Сурья

Говорят в карма кагью есть гуру йога на Будду Амитабху :Smilie:

----------


## Сурья

> Непонятно зачем вы задаёте вопросы,если ответы вам не нужны
> 
> Таков путь ваджраяны:"Как из песка невозможно выжать масло,так же без посвящения невозможно достичь реализации."


Я зашел сюда с целью найти текст гуру йоги на Будду Амитабху,вместо помощи ссылкой на текст, меня сразу начали учить.Вы думаете я полный дебил и не знаю о прибежище о передаче учения и о разрешении его практиковать? Вполне возможно что я идиот, но не настолько же. Реализованных гуру в России нет,а получать передачу от кого ни попало,не реализованного человека я не вижу смысла.

----------


## Нико

> Я зашел сюда с целью найти текст гуру йоги на Будду Амитабху,вместо помощи ссылкой на текст, меня сразу начали учить.Вы думаете я полный дебил и не знаю о прибежище о передаче учения и о разрешении его практиковать? Вполне возможно что я идиот, но не настолько же. Реализованных гуру в России нет,а получать передачу от кого ни попало,не реализованного человека я не вижу смысла.


А чем Вы можете доказать отсутствие в России реализованных гуру? Тем, что Вы так считаете?

----------


## Антончик

> Я зашел сюда с целью найти текст гуру йоги на Будду Амитабху,вместо помощи ссылкой на текст, меня сразу начали учить.Вы думаете я полный дебил и не знаю о прибежище о передаче учения и о разрешении его практиковать? Вполне возможно что я идиот, но не настолько же. Реализованных гуру в России нет,а получать передачу от кого ни попало,не реализованного человека я не вижу смысла.


Вот буквально сегодня одного видел.  :Smilie:  И он кстати живёт в России много лет ))

----------


## Aion

> Говорят в карма кагью есть гуру йога на Будду Амитабху


В Карма Кагью есть практика на Амитабху.  :Cool:

----------


## Дубинин

Насколько я знаю, в контексте тантры Амитабхи. сия Гуру Йога есть, в России Аянг Р. давал. А так без передачи- уже писали молитва о рождении в земле Амитабхи- она-же и Гуру- йога. http://my.mail.ru/mail/chitta.anina/...video/302.html

----------


## ullu

> Говорят в карма кагью есть гуру йога на Будду Амитабху


Да почему НА то ?
Вы что-то на него положить собираетесь во время Гуру-йоги ? или откуда НА ?

----------

Нико (12.04.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Да почему НА то ?
> Вы что-то на него положить собираетесь во время Гуру-йоги ? или откуда НА ?


Так логично. Если передача была, то : "Гуру-Йога Амитабхи". А если не объединили "унутреннее с внешним", остаётся: "на"..((( ( к примеру: молится на светлый образ, или онанирует на Ломоносова..)

----------


## Нико

> Если передача была


А передача вряд ли была, ибо "нормальные учителя в Россию не ездят", и "в России нет реализованных учителей". Засада какая-то, обидно даже за человека...

----------

Дубинин (13.04.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> А передача вряд ли была, ибо "нормальные учителя в Россию не ездят", и "в России нет реализованных учителей". Засада какая-то, обидно даже за человека...


Шопотом: может намекнуть человеку, что если Передачу именно получил- то тот у кого получил- полюбе реализованный. А если только думаешь- что получил,(к примеру после массового ванга), то тут конечно... ))) (это к тому, что Гуру-Йога, это и есть воспроизведение того- что "получил")

----------


## Нико

> Шопотом: может намекнуть человеку, что если Передачу именно получил- то тот у кого получил- полюбе реализованный. А если только думаешь- что получил,(к примеру после массового ванга), то тут конечно... ))) (это к тому, что Гуру-Йога, это и есть воспроизведение того- что "получил")


Я за гуру-йогу много чего могу сказать тута, не сомневайтесь :Kiss: . Не зря ТС свой вопрос повторил в отдельной новой теме, испугавшись, что эту "зафлудят"-с.....

----------


## ullu

> Так логично.


Ааааа...вот оно че.  :EEK!:  Молятся на образ Амитабхи...А я чуть мозг не сломала, если честно.

----------


## Сурья

[QUOTE=Нико;702194]А чем Вы можете доказать отсутствие в России реализованных гуру? Тем, что Вы так считаете?[/QUOTE

Вообще я сюда зашёл не спорить и не что то кому то доказывать,вполне возможно, что я ошибаюсь и моё мнение не верно..Лучше проявите сострадание и дайте ссылку или текст, у кого то может есть,скиньте на емайл или в лс.Пока единственно здравая мысль была проявлена о начитывании молитвы о перерождении, у меня есть три вида таких молитв,какую именно можно использовать?И о начитывании мантры,  опять таки каким образом её начитывать(вслух или про себя)что нужно сделать перед начитыванием мантры(может молитвы какие нужно прочесть сделать простирание и т.п.Куда должен быть направлен взгляд или может глаза должны быть закрыты,и т.д.и т.п.
 А мое мнение насчёт реализованных лам  основывается на том,что реализация по наследству не передаётся(это касается так называемых тулку), что бы получить реализацию, необходимо лет эдак 25 как минимум, а лучше 50, провести в затворе в ретрите.Я не слышал о таких ламах, которые провели почти всю жизнь в ретрите и сейчас приехали жить в Россию.

----------


## Сурья

Я в контакте http://vk.com/id102686281

----------


## Таб Шераб

> о начитывании мантры,  опять таки каким образом её начитывать(вслух или про себя)что нужно сделать перед начитыванием мантры(может молитвы какие нужно прочесть сделать простирание и т.п.Куда должен быть направлен взгляд или может глаза должны быть закрыты,и т.д.и т.п.


   Зачем вы пытаетесь изобрести велосипед?Есть практики с многовековой историей реализации,вам просто нужно этому научиться.Для этого и нужен лама,у которого эти знания есть.В Россию регулярно приезжают достойные мастера медитации,так же немало их живет в ней,требуется небольшое усилие с вашей стороны-найдите того кому вы сможете доверять.Смотрите на человека,а не на титул.

----------


## Дубинин

> Я за гуру-йогу много чего могу сказать тута, не сомневайтесь. Не зря ТС свой вопрос повторил в отдельной новой теме, испугавшись, что эту "зафлудят"-с.....


Опять хочешь уныло плюнуть опчеству в душу? Привести цитат из последней-предпоследней книжки переведённой, пока не забылось? Хочешь собственными сиддхами похвалиться, что открылись после высот объединения сознаний с Гуру? Или рассказать что :"..я так проплакалась, так проплакалась, что прям полегчало.."?- так за мастерством Пемы- тебе не угнаться)))

----------


## Сурья

> Зачем вы пытаетесь изобрести велосипед?Есть практики с многовековой историей реализации,вам просто нужно этому научиться.Для этого и нужен лама,у которого эти знания есть.В Россию регулярно приезжают достойные мастера медитации,так же немало их живет в ней,требуется небольшое усилие с вашей стороны-найдите того кому вы сможете доверять.Смотрите на человека,а не на титул.


К сожалению я живу не в Москве и не в Питере ,и не в буддийском регионе таком как Калмыкия или Бурятия и у меня нет возможности приехать  на учения и получить передачу.Я  живу  в рязанской области, и я ограничен в перемещении,у меня 2  группа инвалидности и достаточно сложно перемещаться на большие растояния.До Рязани я добраться могу кое как, но в Рязани нет буддийского центра  тибетского  буддизма.Ламы почему то в Рязань не приезжают,  учений и передач не дают.На странице российского сайта Карма Кагью висит якобы существующий центр Карма Кагью Оле Нидала,пытался связаться, говорят что никого нет ,пытались создать центр ничего не получилось,у кого есть возможность те переехали в Москву у кого нет возможности  вообще отошли от дхармы  в виду невозможности что либо практиковать самостоятельно.То же самое с Дзогчен общиной Намкая Норбу Ринпоче.Остаётся только практиковать самостоятельно.Нашёл вот текст  садхана  Будды Амитабхи Маха Сукхавати,самотоятельно разобраться сложно.Никто не поможет разобраться как её практиковать?    
http://www.buddism.ru/___PRACTICE/__...6_08_part3.pdf

----------


## Дубинин

> К сожалению я живу не в Москве и не в Питере ,и не в буддийском регионе таком как Калмыкия или Бурятия и у меня нет возможности приехать  на учения и получить передачу.Я  живу  в рязанской области, и я ограничен в перемещении,у меня 2  группа инвалидности и достаточно сложно перемещаться на большие растояния.До Рязани я добраться могу кое как, но в Рязани нет буддийского центра  тибетского  буддизма.Ламы почему то в Рязань не приезжают,  учений и передач не дают.На странице российского сайта Карма Кагью висит якобы существующий центр Карма Кагью Оле Нидала,пытался связаться, говорят что никого нет ,пытались создать центр ничего не получилось,у кого есть возможность те переехали в Москву у кого нет возможности  вообще отошли от дхармы  в виду невозможности что либо практиковать самостоятельно.То же самое с Дзогчен общиной Намкая Норбу Ринпоче.Остаётся только практиковать самостоятельно.Нашёл вот текст  садхана  Будды Амитабхи Маха Сукхавати,самотоятельно разобраться сложно.Никто не поможет разобраться как её практиковать?    
> http://www.buddism.ru/___PRACTICE/__...6_08_part3.pdf


А вы не тролль очередной часом? Вы привели садхану тантры, которую практикуют только после ванга.

----------


## Таб Шераб

Намкхай Норбу Ринпоче дает передачи через интернет,недавно закончился очередной ретрит.Если вам хочется медитировать,то в вашем случае,лучшим решением будет получить Ригпей Цал Ванг от него и делать Гуру-йогу Дзогчен и практики ДО.Следите за расписанием http://kunsangar.org/ru/raspisanie-rinpoche/
   Но насколько я знаю,он не дает практику Амитабы.
 Использование садхан без передачи не принесёт плода.

----------

Антончик (13.04.2015)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=Сурья;702227]


> А чем Вы можете доказать отсутствие в России реализованных гуру? Тем, что Вы так считаете?[/QUOTE
> 
> Вообще я сюда зашёл не спорить и не что то кому то доказывать,вполне возможно, что я ошибаюсь и моё мнение не верно..Лучше проявите сострадание и дайте ссылку или текст, у кого то может есть,скиньте на емайл или в лс.Пока единственно здравая мысль была проявлена о начитывании молитвы о перерождении, у меня есть три вида таких молитв,какую именно можно использовать?И о начитывании мантры,  опять таки каким образом её начитывать(вслух или про себя)что нужно сделать перед начитыванием мантры(может молитвы какие нужно прочесть сделать простирание и т.п.Куда должен быть направлен взгляд или может глаза должны быть закрыты,и т.д.и т.п.
>  А мое мнение насчёт реализованных лам  основывается на том,что реализация по наследству не передаётся(это касается так называемых тулку), что бы получить реализацию, необходимо лет эдак 25 как минимум, а лучше 50, провести в затворе в ретрите.Я не слышал о таких ламах, которые провели почти всю жизнь в ретрите и сейчас приехали жить в Россию.


1) Можете читать любую из имеющихся молитв о перерождении в чистой земле Дэвачен.
2) Садханы Вам не нужны, т.к. у вас нет посвящения
3) Мантру лучше начитывать вслух, если рядом люди -- про себя.
4) Глаза лучше открыть, чтобы смотреть на изображение Амитабхи перед собой. Когда хорошо его запомните -- удерживайте образ в уче, с полузакрытыми глазами.
5) Перед молитвой лучше прочесть мантру и/или молитву Прибежища и порождения бодхичитты. И сделать три простирания перед образом Амитабхи. 
6) Ламы, которые провели полжизни в ретритах, в России не живут. Но это не означает, что живущие в России ламы не компетентны.
7) Рязань находится всего в нескольких часах от Москвы на автобусе. В мае - июле у Вас есть прекрасная возможность побывать на учениях больших лам, которые приедут с учениями в Москву. 

Надеюсь, более менее ясно?

----------


## Нико

> Опять хочешь уныло плюнуть опчеству в душу? Привести цитат из последней-предпоследней книжки переведённой, пока не забылось? Хочешь собственными сиддхами похвалиться, что открылись после высот объединения сознаний с Гуру? Или рассказать что :"..я так проплакалась, так проплакалась, что прям полегчало.."?- так за мастерством Пемы- тебе не угнаться)))


Да-да, опять хочу привести цитаты из последней переведённой книги, конечно). Это замена собственных сиддхи! (для времён упадка сойдёт). А до Пемы далеко мне, конечно :Cry:

----------

Дубинин (13.04.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> ..
> 1) Можете читать любую из имеющихся молитв о перерождении в чистой земле Дэвачен.
> ..


В приведённой садхане, на стр 68 из 84. (№ печа (прямоугольной странички) 214-215).

----------


## Таб Шераб

http://www.youtube.com/watch?t=29&v=lspYzEJzU0o

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

Насколько я понимаю, Шамар Римпоче является излучением Амитабхи. Правда, придется подождать несколько лет, пока проявит свое следующее тело излучения.

----------


## Нико

> Насколько я понимаю, Шамар Римпоче является излучением Амитабхи. Правда, придется подождать несколько лет, пока проявит свое следующее тело излучения.


Тогда уж Его Святейшество Далай-лама и Кармапа тоже "излучения" Амитабхи, являясь земными воплощениями Авалокитешвары.

----------


## Сурья

[QUOTE=Нико;702238]


> 1) Можете читать любую из имеющихся молитв о перерождении в чистой земле Дэвачен.
> 2) Садханы Вам не нужны, т.к. у вас нет посвящения
> 3) Мантру лучше начитывать вслух, если рядом люди -- про себя.
> 4) Глаза лучше открыть, чтобы смотреть на изображение Амитабхи перед собой. Когда хорошо его запомните -- удерживайте образ в уче, с полузакрытыми глазами.
> 5) Перед молитвой лучше прочесть мантру и/или молитву Прибежища и порождения бодхичитты. И сделать три простирания перед образом Амитабхи. 
> 6) Ламы, которые провели полжизни в ретритах, в России не живут. Но это не означает, что живущие в России ламы не компетентны.
> 7) Рязань находится всего в нескольких часах от Москвы на автобусе. В мае - июле у Вас есть прекрасная возможность побывать на учениях больших лам, которые приедут с учениями в Москву. 
> 
> Надеюсь, более менее ясно?


Более или менее  :Smilie:  Вы уж поучите меня дурака,буду вам благодарен.
Вопрос: когда повторять мантру? после выполнения молитв?,и сколько кругов на чётках или повторять её весь день  про себя не используя чётки?

У меня есть три молитвы, первая составлена Владыкой Джигтен Сумгёном

http://vk.com/topic-63107657_30583058 по ней нет вопросов.

Вторая «Краткая молитва-пожелание о рождении в Дэвачене» http://vk.com/topic-63107657_29188543 кем составлена мне не известно, но по ней также нет вопросов.

Третья молитва,"Устремление в Сукхавати» составлена  пандитом  Рага Асе 
http://www.dharmabook.ru/___PRACTICE...havati.pdfпо по ней есть 2 вопроса:

там на странице 119 написано следуюшее:

«тэдъЯТа ПенЦа ДриЯ Ава БоДха НаЯ СоХа
 (Дхарани для исполнения устремления [в Сукхавати]"

Что это за дхарани мне не понятно и перевода этого дхарани почемуто не приводится.В индуизме под дхарани подразумевают текст для визуализации божества,что в этом тексте за дхарани мне не понятно и что с ним делать, читать  или пытаться визуализировать Будду Амитабху не понятно.»

Далее написано следующее

"НаМо МанДЖуШри Е/ НаМа СуШри Е/ НаМо УтТаМаШри Е СоХа"

Сказано, что если повторить эту мантру и сделать три простирания, то они будут равносильны сотне тысяч простираний [без неё].»

Тибетцы страшно коверкают санскрит,я понял лишь что в мантре упоминается Манджушри и наверно кто то  ещё.Но причём тут Манджушри мне совершенно непонятно,логично было бы после молитвы начитывать мантру Будды Амитабхи,а тут непонятная какая то мантра невесть каким образом попала в эту молитву.И что с ней делать тоже не понятно.
Если вас не затруднит я буду задавать вам по несколько вопросов постараюсь не докучать.Можно отвечать в лс или в контакте http://vk.com/id102686281 если вы там зарегестрированны.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=Сурья;702256]


> Более или менее  Вы уж поучите меня дурака,буду вам благодарен.
> Вопрос: когда повторять мантру? после выполнения молитв?,и сколько кругов на чётках или повторять её весь день  про себя не используя чётки?
> 
> У меня есть три молитвы, первая составлена Владыкой Джигтен Сумгёном
> 
> http://vk.com/topic-63107657_30583058 по ней нет вопросов.
> 
> Вторая «Краткая молитва-пожелание о рождении в Дэвачене» http://vk.com/topic-63107657_29188543 кем составлена мне не известно, но по ней также нет вопросов.
> 
> ...


Вам было порекомендовано не брать садханы, только саму молитву о рождении в Дэвачен. Читаете молитву, потом начитываете мантру. Молитву же выберите ту, что вам больше нравится. Другие мантры, кроме Амитабхи, Вас тоже не должны волновать. Выберите ту молитву, где нет других мантр.

----------


## Дубинин

> Вам было порекомендовано не брать садханы, только саму молитву о рождении в Дэвачен. Читаете молитву, потом начитываете мантру. Молитву же выберите ту, что вам больше нравится. Другие мантры, кроме Амитабхи, Вас тоже не должны волновать. Выберите ту молитву, где нет других мантр.


Да разводят тебя- тролль это. Человек столько накопавшиий, знающий о искажениях санскрита, вещи находимые одним кликом- о лунгах-вангах и пр.. уж точно-бы прочитал)))

----------


## Сурья

Я не тролль,почему я знаю о искажениях санскрита и лёгко нахожу садханы,обьясняется очень просто,я бывший член тантра сангхи Шрипады Садашивачарьи,сангхи, давно уже не существует,так же посещал орден Парамахамсы Рамакришны, там живёт саньясин из индии(не знаю как сравнить с буддийской терминологией,ну примерно как монах очень высокого уровня).В свое время мне давали упадеши (лунги и ванги по вашему),я практиковал садхану похожую на вашу садхану Трома Нагмо .Садханы индуисткой тантры очень похожи на садханы буддийской тантры,отсюда легкость и быстрота восприятия.Такое обьяснение вас удовлетворит?А вносить раздор в буддийскую сангху, так я ещё с ума не сошел, за это перерождаются в низших мирах,к сожалению ады реальны и нарушение подобного рода непременно приведёт к перерождению в этих областях.Причины почему я отношусь с сомнением к ламам приезжающим в россию я так же могу обьяснить,в своё время наш Гуру предал нас,отрёкся и распустил сангху,после этого доверять полностью какому либо учителю я не стану.

----------


## Сурья

[QUOTE=Нико;702257]


> Вам было порекомендовано не брать садханы, только саму молитву о рождении в Дэвачен. Читаете молитву, потом начитываете мантру. Молитву же выберите ту, что вам больше нравится. Другие мантры, кроме Амитабхи, Вас тоже не должны волновать. Выберите ту молитву, где нет других мантр.


Сколько кругов мантры необходимо начивать в день?,можно ли не читать, а пропевать мантру так намного легче читаеся и концентрация устойчивей?При чтении мантры на изображение, ум должен быть сосредоточен на словах мантры или на изображении Будды Амитабхи?Если на изображении,то необходимо ли перемещать ум по изображению или просто смотреть например на лицо?

----------


## Дубинин

> Я не тролль,почему я знаю о искажениях санскрита и лёгко нахожу садханы,обьясняется очень просто,я бывший член тантра сангхи Шрипады Садашивачарьи,сангхи, давно уже не существует,так же посещал орден Парамахамсы Рамакришны, там живёт саньясин из индии(не знаю как сравнить с буддийской терминологией,ну примерно как монах очень высокого уровня).В свое время мне давали упадеши (лунги и ванги по вашему),я практиковал садхану похожую на вашу садхану Трома Нагмо .Садханы индуисткой тантры очень похожи на садханы буддийской тантры,отсюда легкость и быстрота восприятия.Такое обьяснение вас удовлетворит?А вносить раздор в буддийскую сангху, так я ещё с ума не сошел, за это перерождаются в низших мирах,к сожалению ады реальны и нарушение подобного рода непременно приведёт к перерождению в этих областях.Причины почему я отношусь с сомнением к ламам приезжающим в россию я так же могу обьяснить,в своё время наш Гуру предал нас,отрёкся и распустил сангху,после этого доверять полностью какому либо учителю я не стану.


Всё больше только убеждаюсь, что вы тот, кого недавно забанили. (понимая что такое упадеши), вы псевдо- наивными вопросами: "а можно мне здесь и как? если получал там..", подводите  к де, одним и тем-же тантро- корням, либо одной вам ведомой цели- это-же очевидно))

----------


## Нико

> Причины почему я отношусь с сомнением к ламам приезжающим в россию я так же могу обьяснить,в своё время наш Гуру предал нас,отрёкся и распустил сангху,после этого доверять полностью какому либо учителю я не стану.


"Опирайся не на учителя, опирайся на Дхарму". Если вы после своего индуизма решили обратиться к буддиззму, без учителя Вам вряд ли обойтись. Если Гуру Ваш предал, это не означает, что приезжающие в Россию ламы лишены реализации.

----------

Сурья (14.04.2015)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=Сурья;702265]


> Сколько кругов мантры необходимо начивать в день?,можно ли не читать, а пропевать мантру так намного легче читаеся и концентрация устойчивей?При чтении мантры на изображение, ум должен быть сосредоточен на словах мантры или на изображении Будды Амитабхи?Если на изображении,то необходимо ли перемещать ум по изображению или просто смотреть например на лицо?


Сколько хотите. Можно и петь, пожалуйста! Смотря на лицо, читаем (поём) мантру. Попробуйте, и удивитеть результату).

----------

Сурья (14.04.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Сколько хотите. Можно и петь, пожалуйста! Смотря на лицо, читаем (поём) мантру. Попробуйте, и удивитеть результату).


Не пугай (и так нервы- буддизмом расшатаны). Не ужели оживёт? Голоса? Надоест? Озарит, что хренью занят? Кожа покраснеет и руки отрастут? Нирваной накроет?

----------

Нико (14.04.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Голоса?


Одно могу сказать: если возникнут голоса Рамакришны, значит, практика выполняется неверно :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Дубинин

> Одно могу сказать: если возникнут голоса Рамакришны, значит, практика выполняется неверно


А если Амитабхи? столо-быть верно? (товарищ! - вы того.. (всех секретов не раскрывайте..) (хотя вас- за ваджро-наставника держут- наставлений просят!- сорри)))

----------


## Нико

> А если Амитабхи? столо-быть верно? (товарищ! - вы того.. (всех секретов не раскрывайте..) (хотя вас- за ваджро-наставника держут- наставлений просят!- сорри)))


Если только на рожрдного настаника потяну  :Facepalm:

----------


## Kit

*Сурья*, может все же начнете с Малой Сукхавативьюха Сутры и Большой Сукхавативьюха Сутры а так же Сутры Созерцания Будды Бесконечной Жизни? 
Еще раз напомню вам, что в Москве в начале мая будет ванг Амитабхи от очень хорошего ламы линии Дрикунг Кагью, а так же пхова. Если у вас будет возможность посетить, то это хороший шанс получить практику, благословение, а так же, что для вас сейчас особо важно на мой взгляд - зародить связь с линией передачи.
Ну конечно, искреннее желаю вам искоренить все ваши скептические сомнения, страхи и неуверенность.

----------

Joy (15.04.2015), Антончик (15.04.2015)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> «тэдъЯТа ПенЦа ДриЯ Ава БоДха НаЯ СоХа
>  (Дхарани для исполнения устремления [в Сукхавати]"
> 
> Что это за дхарани мне не понятно и перевода этого дхарани почемуто не приводится.В индуизме под дхарани подразумевают текст для визуализации божества,что в этом тексте за дхарани мне не понятно и что с ним делать, читать  или пытаться визуализировать Будду Амитабху не понятно.»
> 
> Далее написано следующее
> 
> Сказано, что если повторить эту мантру и сделать три простирания, то они будут равносильны сотне тысяч простираний [без неё].»


Где-то слышал, что достаточно 3 раза просто пожелать переродиться в чистой стране Амитабхи и просьба будет исполнена рано или поздно. Вопрос только в силе влёта. При слабом усилии можно попасть в закрытый лотос и придется подождать, пока пустят дальше. Если много практиковать с желанием помочь всем существам, то можно попасть на более высокий уровень.

----------


## Нико

> Где-то слышал, что достаточно 3 раза просто пожелать переродиться в чистой стране Амитабхи и просьба будет исполнена рано или поздно. Вопрос только в силе влёта. При слабом усилии можно попасть в закрытый лотос и придется подождать, пока пустят дальше.


Это из области сказок.

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Это из области сказок.


В Огмин можно попасть только силой желания. Я это много раз слышал. Это самая, самая доступная страна.

----------


## Дубинин

> Это из области сказок.


А ваши сказки- самые не сказочные (типа 4-х сил пховы))? Проверяемость 100 %?

----------


## Сурья

> *Сурья*, может все же начнете с Малой Сукхавативьюха Сутры и Большой Сукхавативьюха Сутры а так же Сутры Созерцания Будды Бесконечной Жизни? 
> Еще раз напомню вам, что в Москве в начале мая будет ванг Амитабхи от очень хорошего ламы линии Дрикунг Кагью, а так же пхова. Если у вас будет возможность посетить, то это хороший шанс получить практику, благословение, а так же, что для вас сейчас особо важно на мой взгляд - зародить связь с линией передачи.
> Ну конечно, искреннее желаю вам искоренить все ваши скептические сомнения, страхи и неуверенность.


Спасибо за пожелание.
В каком смысле начнёте с сутр,я их практически наизусть знаю, каждый день прочитываю по несколько глав,пока одна сутра не вычтется,потом читаю другую,что бы в сознании оставался след и цель.Есть вопрос насчёт этих сутр,например малая, большая и созерцания,в японских школах не признаётся авторитетным текстом,в ваджраяне  я слышал эти сутры тоже считают вроде упайи,в каких же школах эти сутры являются главными.А то сутры есть, но ни одна школа их не признаёт.

----------


## ullu

> .Причины почему я отношусь с сомнением к ламам приезжающим в россию .


С сомнением это когда - я не знаю хороший это учитель или нет, мне нжуно это проверить, прежде чем доверять.
А - все учителя шаралатаны, никто из них ничего не понимает - это простите не сомнения, а вымещение своего личного негатива на всех окружающих учителях.

----------

Kit (14.04.2015)

----------


## ullu

> Где-то слышал, что достаточно 3 раза просто пожелать переродиться в чистой стране Амитабхи и просьба будет исполнена рано или поздно. Вопрос только в силе влёта. При слабом усилии можно попасть в закрытый лотос и придется подождать, пока пустят дальше. Если много практиковать с желанием помочь всем существам, то можно попасть на более высокий уровень.


Где-то давно тоже читала, но тогда все тексты были непонятно откуда взяты, невозможно было проверить что за текст и что в нем придумано, а что нет.
Читала что у Будды Амитабхи возникло такое сострадание, что он создал силой своего сострадания Девачен и дал обещание, что тот кто в момент смерти пожелает переродиться в Девачен, тот там переродится немедленно.
Потом читала в Бардо Тодол тоже в каком-то не помню каком переводе и традиции - когда начинаются видения , можешь оказаться в пустыне или в пугающем месте или где-то ещё, если не знаешь куда идти, пожелай переродиться в Девачен, вставай и иди в любом направлении и переродишься в Девачен.

И кто-то из учителей учил практике будды Амитабхи и он сказал, что да, так и есть, если в момент смерти пожелать переродиться в Девачен, то переродишься в Девчен.
Но проблема в том, что сознание находится в таком состоянии в момент смерти, что пожелать это очень сложно. Поэтому нужно при жизни очень усердно практиковать очищение и накопление заслуг и мудрости.

В общем все это я помню примерно , потому что было очень давно и я ничего не записала, и не помню ни текстов точно, ни имени учителя.

----------

Kit (14.04.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (24.12.2018)

----------


## Сурья

> *Сурья*, может все же начнете с Малой Сукхавативьюха Сутры и Большой Сукхавативьюха Сутры а так же Сутры Созерцания Будды Бесконечной Жизни? 
> Еще раз напомню вам, что в Москве в начале мая будет ванг Амитабхи от очень хорошего ламы линии Дрикунг Кагью, а так же пхова. Если у вас будет возможность посетить, то это хороший шанс получить практику, благословение, а так же, что для вас сейчас особо важно на мой взгляд - зародить связь с линией передачи.
> Ну конечно, искреннее желаю вам искоренить все ваши скептические сомнения, страхи и неуверенность.


Я же объяснял,я болею, у меня группа, я могу просто умереть в этом автобусе по дороге в Москву,к тому же я живу не в Рязани, а в области и достаточно далеко от Рязани.Если вы мне не верите, я могу отсканировать справу втэк и другие подтверждающие документы и выложить . Если бы в Рязани был буддийский центр, то до Рязани я как нибудь бы добрался.Я вообще не понимаю, почему ко мне такое недоверие и открытая враждебность,то троллем обзывают, то насмехаются.Я по моему ни у кого не прошу материальной помощи,всё что мне нужно, это совет по практике  от опытного практикующего.Есть же здесь люди имеющие передачу в той или иной традиции.Может кто общается с ламами из традиционной российкой сангхи.Более того, если не хотите давать совет бесплатно, я готов платить за такие советы или может у кого есть лама из традиционной российской сангхи, я готов платить ему за такого рода помощь,есть же скайп, да можно и просто по электронной переписке общаться,давайте договоримся о сумме.

----------


## Сурья

> Где-то давно тоже читала, но тогда все тексты были непонятно откуда взяты, невозможно было проверить что за текст и что в нем придумано, а что нет.
> Читала что у Будды Амитабхи возникло такое сострадание, что он создал силой своего сострадания Девачен и дал обещание, что тот кто в момент смерти пожелает переродиться в Девачен, тот там переродится немедленно.
> Потом читала в Бардо Тодол тоже в каком-то не помню каком переводе и традиции - когда начинаются видения , можешь оказаться в пустыне или в пугающем месте или где-то ещё, если не знаешь куда идти, пожелай переродиться в Девачен, вставай и иди в любом направлении и переродишься в Девачен.
> 
> И кто-то из учителей учил практике будды Амитабхи и он сказал, что да, так и есть, если в момент смерти пожелать переродиться в Девачен, то переродишься в Девчен.
> Но проблема в том, что сознание находится в таком состоянии в момент смерти, что пожелать это очень сложно. Поэтому нужно при жизни очень усердно практиковать очищение и накопление заслуг и мудрости.
> 
> В общем все это я помню примерно , потому что было очень давно и я ничего не записала, и не помню ни текстов точно, ни имени учителя.


Насчёт Бардо скорее всего выдумка,у меня было множество выходов из тела,дело тут в том, что практически сразу же блокируется память,и как вы сейчас не помните свою прошлую жизнь, так и в мгновение после смерти вы ничего не будете помнить о своей только что прошедшей жизни.Происходит мгновенный перенос сознания,как и описывают равный по времени щелчку пальцами,и вы оказываетесь в непонятном месте с совершенно девственной памятью.Так что если при жизни не научились переносить своё сознание, на посмертный перенос и не надейтесь,если бы так было никто из буддистов  и не перерождался на земле, все бы в Девачен отправлялись, но к сожалению реальность не такова.И ещё, к сожалению и ады существуют, недолго но видел эти места и их обитателей,один лишь взгляд на них приводит в состояние дикого ужаса.

----------


## Olle

Лама Ринчен на вопрос, что есть "Молитва о рождении в стране Девачен", а как на счет "Молитвы о рождении на Горе Цвета Меди" сказал  (на плохую мою память воспроизвожу и не дословно), что составитель текста (лама Ринчен приводил имя тертона) "Молитва о рождении на горе цвета меди" написал, что есть несколько чистых земель, где может переродится практикующий, но если он не выполнил условия то его ждут ады даже молясь о перерождении там и только молитва Будде Амитабхе устранит эти препятствия и родится практикующий в стране Девачен.
Возможно есть текст, но на русском пока его не нашел.
Это сайт польского центра, которым руководит лама Ринчен: http://www.benchen.org.pl/pl/nauczyc...n/lama-rinczen
Кстати, лама Ринчен планировал май на Россию 05/08/2015 - 15/05/2015: Москва и Ульяновск.

----------

Сурья (15.04.2015)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Я же объяснял,я болею, у меня группа, я могу просто умереть в этом автобусе по дороге в Москву,к тому же я живу не в Рязани, а в области и достаточно далеко от Рязани.Если вы мне не верите, я могу отсканировать справу втэк и другие подтверждающие документы и выложить . Если бы в Рязани был буддийский центр, то до Рязани я как нибудь бы добрался.Я вообще не понимаю, почему ко мне такое недоверие и открытая враждебность,то троллем обзывают, то насмехаются.Я по моему ни у кого не прошу материальной помощи,всё что мне нужно, это совет по практике  от опытного практикующего.Есть же здесь люди имеющие передачу в той или иной традиции.Может кто общается с ламами из традиционной российкой сангхи.Более того, если не хотите давать совет бесплатно, я готов платить за такие советы или может у кого есть лама из традиционной российской сангхи, я готов платить ему за такого рода помощь,есть же скайп, да можно и просто по электронной переписке общаться,давайте договоримся о сумме.


В Рязани есть буддисты. Наверняка, там есть кто Пхову проходил и получал подробные объяснения по Амитабхе. Я думаю, если Вы объясните свое положение, то они Вас навестят сами. 

http://www.buddhism.ru/centers/ryazan/
Адрес:   Рязань	 ул. Подгорная, д. 4, кв. 68	
Телефон:  +7 (952) 1279454	 Татьяна

----------


## Дубинин

> ....Я вообще не понимаю, почему ко мне такое недоверие и открытая враждебность,то троллем обзывают, то насмехаются....


Как почему? : "..по делам их узнаете...". Что не пост, то предполагаемый скандал: говорят- нужен ванг-лунг, нет " я получал в Индуизме и всё похоже...; говорят- читайте сутры ".. я их наизусть знаю читаю- но их нигде не признают...", говорят нужен гуру-лама- "нет они не то.., но вот вы на форуме- самое то! готов платить.." )))

----------


## Нико

*Сурья*, Ваше бедственное положение понятно. Если Вы хотите и у вас есть скайп, могу Вам устроить прямой интернет-сеанс с Ринпоче или с ламой традиции Кагью. Вы получите лунг мантры Амитабхи. Но этого всё равно будет недостаточно, чтобы Вы делали садхану, увы!Однако это и не нужно, нужна молитва о рождении в Дэвачен и мантра Амитабхи. Многие тибетцы не делают никаких садхан, просто читают МАНИ. 

Того, что я написала выше, вполне достаточно! Примерно так.

----------

Kit (15.04.2015)

----------


## ullu

> Насчёт Бардо скорее всего выдумка,у меня было множество выходов из тела,дело тут в том, что практически сразу же блокируется память,и как вы сейчас не помните свою прошлую жизнь, так и в мгновение после смерти вы ничего не будете помнить о своей только что прошедшей жизни.Происходит мгновенный перенос сознания,как и описывают равный по времени щелчку пальцами,и вы оказываетесь в непонятном месте с совершенно девственной памятью.Так что если при жизни не научились переносить своё сознание, на посмертный перенос и не надейтесь,если бы так было никто из буддистов  и не перерождался на земле, все бы в Девачен отправлялись, но к сожалению реальность не такова.И ещё, к сожалению и ады существуют, недолго но видел эти места и их обитателей,один лишь взгляд на них приводит в состояние дикого ужаса.


Это вы как-то плохо Бардо Тодол читали все же.
На счет щелчка , там все по другоу описано.

----------

Aion (15.04.2015)

----------


## ullu

Вспомнила имя учителя. Аянг Ринпоче.

----------


## ullu

> Как почему? : "..по делам их узнаете...". Что не пост, то предполагаемый скандал: говорят- нужен ванг-лунг, нет " я получал в Индуизме и всё похоже...; говорят- читайте сутры ".. я их наизусть знаю читаю- но их нигде не признают...", говорят нужен гуру-лама- "нет они не то.., но вот вы на форуме- самое то! готов платить.." )))


Может и хорошо, что нет. Лучше без ванга, если человек не готов самаи хранить в чистоте. Имхо, лучше читать сутры, чем получить ванги и нарушать самаи.
А с таким отношением к учителям это однозначно будет. Кроме того без преданности учителю все равно , какой лунг, ванг ? Все равно ж ничего не получишь, только проблемы себе создашь нарушением самаи.
Так мне кажется.

Сперва надо учителя найти, к которому возникнет преданность. Потом уже лунги и ванги получать же.

----------


## Дубинин

> Может и хорошо, что нет. Лучше без ванга, если человек не готов самаи хранить в чистоте. Имхо, лучше читать сутры, чем получить ванги и нарушать самаи.
> А с таким отношением к учителям это однозначно будет. Кроме того без преданности учителю все равно , какой лунг, ванг ? Все равно ж ничего не получишь, только проблемы себе создашь нарушением самаи.
> Так мне кажется.
> 
> Сперва надо учителя найти, к которому возникнет преданность. Потом уже лунги и ванги получать же.


Да-же не знаю. Самая- это-ж просто: "связь". Тут дело трезвомыслия и не более. Сначала надо что-то хотеть. Затем что-то получить. Затем выполнять данные инструкции (Самаи), для воспроизводства и привыканию к полученному. Голый: "товар-деньги-товар", эмоциональность может быть как помощь- себе самому, а может и голый расчёт- главное результат..

----------

Антончик (15.04.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Да-же не знаю. Самая- это-ж просто: "связь". Тут дело трезвомыслия и не более. Сначала надо что-то хотеть. Затем что-то получить. Затем выполнять данные инструкции (Самаи), для воспроизводства и привыканию к полученному. Голый: "товар-деньги-товар", эмоциональность может быть как помощь- себе самому, а может и голый расчёт- главное результат..


Без связи с учителем и лунга на мантру результат будет, но очень небольшой. Пусть топикстартер об этом подумает, ему даже предлагают учителя "на дом".)))

----------


## Дубинин

> Без связи с учителем и лунга на мантру результат будет, но очень небольшой. Пусть топикстартер об этом подумает, ему даже предлагают учителя "на дом".)))


Ну если предполагать, что после мантры переживаешь: " изначальное отпустило, прибежище, природу ума, пресечение.. " (как после "А"- (Намхая Норбу), или после "Я-Гуру-Идам" и пр..), то да нужно пережить теоретически подобное при ванге-лунге, а затем воспроизводить)))
(А топик- стартер твой- не лыком шит, вон про сутры когда отвечал- говорит что они там- в Ваджраяне в виде упай.. так- что ещё тот "наивняк")))

----------


## Нико

> Ну если предполагать, что после мантры переживаешь: " изначальное отпустило, прибежище, природу ума, пресечение.. " (как после "А"- (Намхая Норбу), или после "Я-Гуру-Идам" и пр..), то да нужно пережить теоретически подобное при ванге-лунге, а затем воспроизводить)))
> (А топик- стартер твой- не лыком шит, вон про сутры когда отвечал- говорит что они там- Ваджраяне в виде упай.. так- что ещё тот "наивняк")))


Ну мне не так важно, лыком или не лыком, когда просят, я привыкла искать варианты помощи. И верить людям).

----------


## Дубинин

> Ну мне не так важно, лыком или не лыком, когда просят, я привыкла искать варианты помощи. И верить людям).


А ты- напряги- напряги нутро, покопайся.. Какую Пирамиту на сей момент юзать выгодней-Просветления-для: мудрость или саморазвод от спазмов при виде буковок: "научите, помогите, инвалид, не разумею..")))

----------

Шавырин (18.04.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А ты- напряги- напряги нутро, покопайся.. Какую Пирамиту на сей момент юзать выгодней-Просветления-для: мудрость или саморазвод от спазмов при виде буковок: "научите, помогите, инвалид, не разумею..")))


Ну я сделала что могла. Ламу на дом лично привезти не в состояниии :Frown:

----------


## Дубинин

> Ну я сделала что могла. Ламу на дом лично привезти не в состояниии


Ламу? Без проверки- для передач (ученика и ламы)? Без симпатий (мой- не мой)? Хоть какого- нибудь? - это ужасно, как жить дальше (без ламов(()?

----------


## Нико

> Ламу? Без проверки- для передач (ученика и ламы)? Без симпатий (мой- не мой)? Хоть какого- нибудь? - это ужасно, как жить дальше (без ламов(()?


Если человек опасается, что вот-вот умрёт, ему самому надобно подумать о ламах. А так.... садханы делать без посвящений... детсткий лепет.

----------


## Дубинин

> Если человек опасается, что вот-вот умрёт, ему самому надобно подумать о ламах. А так.... садханы делать без посвящений... детсткий лепет.


Да ты посмотри его старые сообщения- он с 2010 года людям мозги полощет- одно и то-же пишет- научите помогите)))

----------


## Нико

> Да ты посмотри его старые сообщения- он с 2010 года людям мозги полощет- одно и то-же пишет- научите помогите)))


Мне лень смотреть.... И всё про Амитабху?

----------


## Дубинин

> Мне лень смотреть.... И всё про Амитабху?


Не гонево всякое- порожняк- без гур сам..

----------


## Гошка

> Существует ли гуру йога на Будду Амитабху?Если существует, где можно посмотреть текст этой практики?


Teaching of Amitabha Buddha empowerment by Garchen Rinpoche - совсем не то?

----------

Aion (15.04.2015), Joy (15.04.2015), Нико (15.04.2015)

----------


## Сурья

> В Рязани есть буддисты. Наверняка, там есть кто Пхову проходил и получал подробные объяснения по Амитабхе. Я думаю, если Вы объясните свое положение, то они Вас навестят сами. 
> 
> http://www.buddhism.ru/centers/ryazan/
> Адрес:   Рязань	 ул. Подгорная, д. 4, кв. 68	
> Телефон:  +7 (952) 1279454	 Татьяна


Обращался по этому адресу,ответа не получил.У них ещё есть группа в контакте,http://vk.com/ryazan_buddhism,в контакте там девушка живущая почему то в Москве,вот моя с ней переписка:

Юрий
http://vk.com/ryazan_buddhism Никакого традиционного ламу в рязань для передачи учений не приглашали ? или не собираетесь пригласить?,я бы поучавствовал.Что за центр и какие мероприятия проводите?

----------


## Сурья

> Это вы как-то плохо Бардо Тодол читали все же.
> На счет щелчка , там все по другоу описано.


Я не имел ввиду какой то конкретный пример из Бардо Тодол. Такое сравнение дают многие ламы когда обьясняют пхову

----------


## ullu

> Да-же не знаю. Самая- это-ж просто: "связь". Тут дело трезвомыслия и не более. Сначала надо что-то хотеть. Затем что-то получить. Затем выполнять данные инструкции (Самаи), для воспроизводства и привыканию к полученному. Голый: "товар-деньги-товар", эмоциональность может быть как помощь- себе самому, а может и голый расчёт- главное результат..


Не совсем, самая это поддержание связи со своим собственным знанием в чистоте и сохранности.
Нарушение самаи это коренное падение, это значит связь прервана и созданы серьезные препятствия для своего собственного знания.
Поэтому недостаточно просто хотеть и получить, надо понимать, что если это получишь, то с этим надо правильно обращаться теперь.

Например можно хотеть огромный дом, с идеей что такой дом это богатство и хочу такой большой дом. Иду и покупаю, а потом оказывается что налоги огромные, и я живу в нищите в огромном доме, а дом этот никто не хочет у меня покупать, потому что никому не нужен такой огромный дом за который ндао столько налогов платить.
Абстрактный пример, чтобы показать, что кроме того, что я хочу, надо думать ещё и потом что я с этим буду делать, с тем, что получу. Смогу ли я это обслуживать, сохранять и так далее, или я получу проблем больше, чем выгоды.

----------

Kit (16.04.2015), Галина_Сур (17.04.2015), Кузьмич (16.04.2015)

----------


## ullu

> Я не имел ввиду какой то конкретный пример из Бардо Тодол. Такое сравнение дают многие ламы когда обьясняют пхову


Причем здесь пример ?
В Бардо Тодол объясняется, что после смерти вы не понимаете сперва, что умерли, вы в своем теле, со своим умом, как были, через несколько дней начинаете понимать, что вы умерли. А не так что умрели и бац - новая личность, новое тело и не было никакого бардо.

----------

Aion (15.04.2015), Нико (15.04.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Обращался по этому адресу,ответа не получил.У них ещё есть группа в контакте,http://vk.com/ryazan_buddhism,в контакте там девушка живущая почему то в Москве,вот моя с ней переписка:
> 
> Юрий
> http://vk.com/ryazan_buddhism Никакого традиционного ламу в рязань для передачи учений не приглашали ? или не собираетесь пригласить?,я бы поучавствовал.Что за центр и какие мероприятия проводите?


Такое ощущение, что Вы хотите какого-то чуда. Так не бывает...

----------


## Joy

Сурья, здравствуйте.
Вы можете получить посвящения при помощи онлайн-трансляции, если есть вера и доверие к Учителю. Для таких обстоятельств, как у вас, проводят эти трансляции. Ламы, проводящие онлайн-учения, утверждают, что нет никакой разницы: сидите вы в метре от учителя или у монитора компьютера и между вами тысячи километров. 
Во время посвящения и последующей за ним практике ум выходит за пределы ограничений пространства и времени. Привязанность к месту – это заблуждение, что активность будд зависит от материальных условий. 
Если вы проникаетесь уверенностью, что эта активность беспрепятственна и проявляется воочию благодаря нашей причине – состоянию почтения, открытости и доверия, то вы получаете посвящение. 
Это состояние и есть гуру-йога: ваш ум неотличим от ясного ума Учителя, Амитабхи и всех просветленных. 
Учитель традиции Дрикунг Кагью Гарчен ринпоче дает онлайн-учения, связанные с Амитабхой и Сукхавати. 
Просто начитывать молитву о перерождении в Девачен и мантру Амитабхи, визуализируя, как в молитве – прекрасная возможность зародить и укрепить связь. 
У всех будд одна природа, поэтому, если есть возможность получить другие посвящения и практики, не только Амитабхи, это такая же удача.
Ваши обстоятельства – это препятствия, которые созданы проступками в прошлом. Не надо сердиться и пенять на кого бы то ни было и кому-то что-то доказывать. Сытые учениями и учителями люди все равно вас не поймут, как сытый не разумеет голодного. 
Попробуйте работать с тем, что есть: с болезнью, с рязанью, с отсутствием ламы по соседству. 
Это ваша драгоценная жизнь с драгоценными обстоятельствами, когда понимаете их суть, достигаете такой реализации, какую не в каждом трехлетнем ретрите раскрывают.




> Кстати насчёт молитвы, я не вижу в них никакого  смысла.Чтобы созерцать в уме Будду Амитабху, необходимо сначала  визуализировать его образ,я много раз пытался что либо визуализировать  ничего не получается.А созерцать и одновременно повторять мантру, это  извините абсурд,ум не может одновременно ухватить два обьекта,можно либо  созерцать либо удерживать ум на словах мантры.Можно правда начитывать  мантру и смотреть на изображение Будды Амитабхи,но при этом ум всё равно  должен быть удержан на чём то одном из этого,второй обьект будет  второстепенным.


Если у вас нет таких способностей, это не значит, что это невозможно и абсурдно. Это значит, что у вас нет таких способностей.




> К сожалению я живу не в Москве и не в Питере ,и не в  буддийском регионе таком как Калмыкия или Бурятия и у меня нет  возможности приехать  на учения и получить передачу.Я  живу  в рязанской  области, и я ограничен в перемещении,у меня 2  группа инвалидности и  достаточно сложно перемещаться на большие растояния.До Рязани я  добраться могу кое как, но в Рязани нет буддийского центра  тибетского   буддизма.Ламы почему то в Рязань не приезжают,  учений и передач не  дают.На странице российского сайта Карма Кагью висит якобы существующий  центр Карма Кагью Оле Нидала,пытался связаться, говорят что никого нет  ,пытались создать центр ничего не получилось,у кого есть возможность те  переехали в Москву у кого нет возможности  вообще отошли от дхармы  в  виду невозможности что либо практиковать самостоятельно.То же самое с  Дзогчен общиной Намкая Норбу Ринпоче.


Что то же самое? Учитель все объясняет - бери и практикуй. В чем проблема? 



Интересно, в список МКБ-10 уже внесли манечку: "все пользователи форума, на котором я насиживаю мозоль, – реинкарнирующие тролли?"

----------

Kit (16.04.2015), Антончик (16.04.2015), Гошка (16.04.2015), Нико (15.04.2015)

----------


## Светлана М.

Сурья, я вас помню, вы уже создавали похожую тему. Жаль, что решение до сих пор не найдено и вы промышляете самостоятельно.

Позвольте описать, как я вижу вашу ситуацию. Вы сами себе решили, что конкретно вам нужно и отвергаете варианты, которые вам реально доступны, с учителями, если они хоть немного не соответствуют тому, что конкретно хотите вы. Но откуда вам знать, что вам нужно? Мне кажется, лучше пытаться делать хоть что-то, чем сидеть в тупике и горевать.

Предлагаю рассмотреть варианты получения учений онлайн, здесь уже упоминали Гарчена Ринпоче и Намкая Норбу. Рекомендую сразу второго, при нем есть издательский дом с ворохом литературы, аудио и видео, так что все необходимые материалы для практики можно достать, а не блуждать вслепую в догадках, правильно вы практикуете или нет. То, что у вас в городе общины нет не проблема, знаю нескольких людей в таком же положении, им это не мешает. Они нашли себе дружественно настроенных людей из Общины и общаются с ними по Интернету, получают от них необходимые объяснения, подсказки и материалы.

Если сейчас вы скажете, что дзогчен слишком сложен, задумайтесь, почему вы отказываетесь от реалистичной возможности, которая у вас есть. Вам не кажется, что вы сам себе злобный Буратино? Если вы будете пробовать, то у вас есть шанс, а если сходу будете отвергать все имеющиеся возможности, то шанса у вас нет никакого! Вас это устраивает, то, что при наличии иных вариантов вы их отвергаете, что абсолютно точно дает вам ноль?

Искренне желаю попробовать хоть что-то из доступных вариантов, не завися от своих представлений о том, что вам подходит и что не подходит, что вам нужно или не нужно. У вас ситуация такая, что выбирать не приходится.

----------

Kit (16.04.2015), Айрат (16.04.2015), Нико (16.04.2015)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Сурья, я вас помню, вы уже создавали похожую тему. Жаль, что решение до сих пор не найдено и вы промышляете самостоятельно...


У товарища инвалидность, поэтому поступает как может в своем положении.

----------


## Дубинин

> У товарища инвалидность, поэтому поступает как может в своем положении.


Ему-же не психиатр группу дал. Я когда организовывал ретриты, так в на Посвящениях, обязательно несколько человек были, и с ДЦП, и на костылях, и с Раком- доживающие последние дни- приносили. Конечно денег с них никто не брал (но Ламе они сами сували). Кто нуждается-тот найдёт (либо не очень надо, либо надо- что-то своё..)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Ему-же не психиатр группу дал. Я когда организовывал ретриты, так в на Посвящениях, обязательно несколько человек были, и с ДЦП, и на костылях, и с Раком- доживающие последние дни- приносили. Конечно денег с них никто не брал (но Ламе они сами сували). Кто нуждается-тот найдёт (либо не очень надо, либо надо- что-то своё..)



Так может и посоветовать пообщаться с себе подобными ? Они намного быстрее общий язык найдут.

----------


## Нико

> У товарища инвалидность, поэтому поступает как может в своем положении.


Однако здравые, практичные советы почему-то отметаются. Садхану подавай...

----------

Kit (16.04.2015)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Однако здравые, практичные советы почему-то отметаются. Садхану подавай...


просто затруднения в коммуникации.  говорю, что с себе подобными намного легче

ps У Берна описана игра "попробуй мне помочь", почитайте

----------

Пема Ванчук (18.04.2015)

----------


## Айрат

> просто затруднения в коммуникации.  говорю, что с себе подобными намного легче
> 
> ps У Берна описана игра "попробуй мне помочь", почитайте


Но затруднения в коммуникации - это проблема самого человека, а не других людей. И справляться с этой проблемой ему нужно самому. Когда активно занимался целительством четко видел 2 типа больных: 
1) Кто готов был все что угодно делать, лишь бы был результат. Использовали любую, самую малую возможность. Эти, как правило, излечивались. Но таких было меньшинство.
2) Все им должны. Ты дай им пилюлю или скажи заветную мантру, которая поможет. Раз у тебя есть энергии, то ты обязан ему помочь. А он сам будет лежать и страдать. Таких процентов 90. ТС из этого типа.
В итоге, решил для себя, что не стоит помогать человеку, если он сам себе помочь не хочет. )))

З.Ы. Я сам тоже далеко от столиц и буддистких регионов, но это не мешает мне получать посвящения и общаться с теми, кто что-то знает и умеет  :Wink:

----------

Антончик (16.04.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (16.04.2015), Дубинин (16.04.2015), Нико (16.04.2015)

----------


## Kit

Неосознанный троллинг самый опасный, как для тролля, так и для его жертв. Опасность в том, что ни тролль, ни его собеседники не осознают что троллиг идет... все находятся в неведении, это массовое помешательство.
Сурья, сурья, что же вы устроили.... :EEK!:

----------

Joy (17.04.2015)

----------


## Антончик

> Предлагаю рассмотреть варианты получения учений онлайн, здесь уже упоминали Гарчена Ринпоче и Намкая Норбу. Рекомендую сразу второго, при нем есть издательский дом с ворохом литературы, аудио и видео, так что все необходимые материалы для практики можно достать, а не блуждать вслепую в догадках, правильно вы практикуете или нет. То, что у вас в городе общины нет не проблема, знаю нескольких людей в таком же положении, им это не мешает. Они нашли себе дружественно настроенных людей из Общины и общаются с ними по Интернету, получают от них необходимые объяснения, подсказки и материалы.


Кстати у росийского Дрикунг-Кагью (это ученики Гарчена Ринпоче) тоже есть переведённые на русский тексты, по многим практикам и т.д. Стоит только обратиться.

----------

Joy (17.04.2015)

----------


## Joy

> Неосознанный троллинг самый опасный, как для тролля, так и для его жертв. Опасность в том, что ни тролль, ни его собеседники не осознают что троллиг идет... все находятся в неведении, это массовое помешательство.


это board.buddhist.ru х)

----------


## Светлана М.

> Кстати у росийского Дрикунг-Кагью (это ученики Гарчена Ринпоче) тоже есть переведённые на русский тексты, по многим практикам и т.д. Стоит только обратиться.


А подробные объяснения по садханам, значение символики и так далее тоже есть? Аудио записи, видео с мудрами? Все его ретриты идут с переводом на русский?

Я не в курсе, но мне интересно знать. Когда-то был интерес к этому учителю, но тогда мне показалось, что все не очень гладко и трудно для желающих выяснить базовые вещи. Может быть, времена изменились.

----------


## Дубинин

> А подробные объяснения по садханам, значение символики и так далее тоже есть? Аудио записи, видео с мудрами? Все его ретриты идут с переводом на русский?
> 
> Я не в курсе, но мне интересно знать. Когда-то был интерес к этому учителю, но тогда мне показалось, что все не очень гладко и трудно для желающих выяснить базовые вещи. Может быть, времена изменились.


В России как и что делать по садхане (когда я был), он давал очень подробно, и всё "писалось" организаторами. Отсюда- предполагаю- что надо найти на их сайте список даденного здесь, соотнести с полученным по интернету- и отписать организаторам на предмет русских комментариев полученных в прошлом..

----------

Светлана М. (18.04.2015)

----------


## Нико

Зачем подробные объяснения по садханам человеку, который не получал ванг?

----------


## Дубинин

> Зачем подробные объяснения по садханам человеку, который не получал ванг?


Мимо-мимо товарищ гуляйте (ибо не верите в ванги по интернету)).

----------


## Нико

> Мимо-мимо товарищ гуляйте (ибо не верите в ванги по интернету)).


А топикстартер их разве получал? Не верует ведь в реализованность приезжих учителей!

----------


## Дубинин

> А топикстартер их разве не получал? Не верует ведь в реализованность приезжих учителей!


Ну здесь-же ему интернет варианты посвящений только предлагают- и варианты добычи комментариев.
(Гарчен Р и Намхай Норбу Р как часто и гарантированно дающие посвящения по инету)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Но затруднения в коммуникации - это проблема самого человека, а не других людей. И справляться с этой проблемой ему нужно самому. Когда активно занимался целительством четко видел 2 типа больных: 
> 1) Кто готов был все что угодно делать, лишь бы был результат. Использовали любую, самую малую возможность. Эти, как правило, излечивались. Но таких было меньшинство.
> 2) Все им должны. Ты дай им пилюлю или скажи заветную мантру, которая поможет. Раз у тебя есть энергии, то ты обязан ему помочь. А он сам будет лежать и страдать. Таких процентов 90. ТС из этого типа.
> В итоге, решил для себя, что не стоит помогать человеку, если он сам себе помочь не хочет. )))
> 
> З.Ы. Я сам тоже далеко от столиц и буддистких регионов, но это не мешает мне получать посвящения и общаться с теми, кто что-то знает и умеет



На самом деле вилка должна подходить к розетке, что бы пошло электричество. Если с одним человеком не получилось, то с другим вполне может получиться. Много раз наблюдал, что бесперспективные(с моей точки зрения) люди вполне находили общий язык c другими вполне перспективными людьми. Скорее дело было в том, что я не полно видел ситуацию.

Негативными действием ума является считать человека безнадежным и плохим. Люди ассоциируются с тем, что им говорят и потом могут стать еще хуже. Лучше делать хорошие пожелания, что бы они смогли обрести счастье и причину для счастья. Тогда негативное отношение растворяется и появляется шанс встретиться на положительной волне.

----------

Антончик (24.04.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ну здесь-же ему интернет варианты посвящений только предлагают- и варианты добычи комментариев.
> (Гарчен Р и Намхай Норбу Р как часто и гарантированно дающие посвящения по инету)


Есть и другие варианты посвящений (точнее лунгов) по интернету от учителей, личные как бы. Но для этого нужно поработать!

----------


## Дубинин

> Есть и другие варианты посвящений (точнее лунгов) по интернету от учителей, личные как бы. Но для этого нужно поработать!


Это скрытая реклама, некой "из подполы"? И если вас хорошо попросить, то приоткроются варианты....?

----------


## Айрат

> На самом деле вилка должна подходить к розетке, что бы пошло электричество. Если с одним человеком не получилось, то с другим вполне может получиться. Много раз наблюдал, что бесперспективные(с моей точки зрения) люди вполне находили общий язык c другими вполне перспективными людьми. Скорее дело было в том, что я не полно видел ситуацию.
> 
> Негативными действием ума является считать человека безнадежным и плохим. Люди ассоциируются с тем, что им говорят и потом могут стать еще хуже. Лучше делать хорошие пожелания, что бы они смогли обрести счастье и причину для счастья. Тогда негативное отношение растворяется и появляется шанс встретиться на положительной волне.


У вилки нет ни свободы воли, ни способности к самостоятельным перемещениям, поэтому это сравнение некорректно.  :Wink: 
Я не говорил, что люди плохи, я просто не вижу смысла помогать тем, кто сам себе помогать не хочет. Они не плохи, не хороши, они такие, как есть )

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> У вилки нет ни свободы воли, ни способности к самостоятельным перемещениям, поэтому это сравнение некорректно. 
> Я не говорил, что люди плохи, я просто не вижу смысла помогать тем, кто сам себе помогать не хочет. Они не плохи, не хороши, они такие, как есть )


делайте пожелания, что бы условия стали благоприятными. непостоянство на нашей стороне

----------


## Нико

> Это скрытая реклама, некой "из подполы"? И если вас хорошо попросить, то приоткроются варианты....?


Забесплатно, потому не реклама. Ну и понять ещё надо бы, насколько это актуально для человека....

----------

Дубинин (24.04.2015)

----------


## Pasha

Не знаю насколько актуально но лунг на Намо Амитабая не нужен это китайский вариант.

----------

